# a few pics from dec. 15 storm



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here are a few pics form the storm we had yesterday. we got a total of about 3in but then it turned to rain.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

not bad better then here in north east pa


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here are a few more... im trying to post a movie i dont know if it will work


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here is a link to a few videos... i have never taken videos so sorry for the shaky camera work!






another





one more


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks good Shawn. is that on lane ave.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good shawn !!!!!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah JP most of those are from a church on lane ave.

lets get a pic of our trucks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How about a movie of his chevy pulling out your stuck ford


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHA... yeah right if anything i would be the one pulling out that little old chevy!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I need to run to the store when do you want to do it?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Jp it doesnt matter to me... im going to my grandparents house at 5 for a christmas party. i should be home by 7 or so. 

i dont care when just not between 5 and 7 or so..
give me a call when you want to do it


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP, Dont forget the step stool, so we can see you too


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

haha he can just stand on the step boards


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice rig and pics


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here are a few pics of my truck (the ford on the right) and a buddys truck ( youngpup the chvey on the left)


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey when did it start snowing here, I just looked out and we have snow? Nice pictures of that chevy there. What we need to do is get everyone that we know that plows and get a picture of all of them. Now that would be a good shot.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Rhino whats size motor is under the hood of that 99 this is my truck no plow


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah it was starting to snow when i was coming home from the grandparents house!

i hear you on getting a shot of everyones truck that we know who plows!

StoneDevil- its the triton 5.4 liter v8


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

TY i'm doing research to compare HP and Torque for the 4.6- 5.4 the 5.4 has 4 hp more and 37 foot torque more than the 4.6 

sorry I'm rambling TY though


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

its fine... learn somethin new everyday


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

What kind of plow is on your buddys chevy?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

same exact plow as mine meyer 7.5 his has the e 60 pump and snow deflector.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;459444 said:


> same exact plow as mine meyer 7.5 his has the e 60 pump and snow deflector.


Remember, mine has the md2 mount as well. I think you have the classic mount, don't you?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP & Shawn your tucks look good. JP the chevy looks sweet.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;459534 said:


> JP & Shawn your tucks look good. JP the chevy looks sweet.


Well, thank you very much. I have a thread when I first got it with pics before the torson bar turn up. I believe in the photo Shawn posted I have 1800 pounds of salt in there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

JP, that truck looks a little short if it is an HD!!!! My 2500 sits higher than that. Nice truck though. 

Good pics Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea JP I love the truck, but it looks like a 2x4 as low as it sits


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;459545 said:


> JP, that truck looks a little short if it is an HD!!!! My 2500 sits higher than that. Nice truck though.
> 
> Good pics Shawn


It is not an HD. Just a reqular 2500 with the plow prep.They made it that way because of my height.lol

check out the pics i put in the ohio thread and tell me what you guys think?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice trucks!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Jp- i have the easy mount plus. it has 1 blue pin on each side and 1 electrical connection.

it is the newer mounting version. its nice take a min to put on!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

J&R Landscaping;460587 said:


> Nice trucks!


Thank you from both of us.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;460595 said:


> Jp- i have the easy mount plus. it has 1 blue pin on each side and 1 electrical connection.
> 
> it is the newer mounting version. its nice take a min to put on!


Yeah Shawn, I have 4 blue pins to put in.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

oh ok. 

yeah like jp said thanks from both of us!


----------

